# Battle Front Gaming and R/C - Pavement Racing



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

*Battle Front Gaming and R/C - Pavement Racing - Grandville, MI*

We have quite a thread going over in the OffRoad section. The dirt track is taking off nicely and we are getting good turnouts. 

We do have an approximately 32 x 60 paved track with 8 foot lanes in the parking lot. It has not seen much use but we have had a small group coming out on Friday nights with Associated 18Rs. We ran the 1/14 scale 2wd Carismas on it last summer. 

Bottom line, the track is perfect for 1/12 and smaller electric onroad. Thought I would start pushing it a bit more and see what kind of interest there is in running an organized event on Friday nights.

We are located in Grandville, MI.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Not a single response? Oh, well, I guess we can use the extra parking.


----------

